# In ear headphone recommendations ?



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

As the title says I'm looking for some recommendations for a decent pair of in ear headphones.

I'm not looking for top of the line and would like to keep the cost under £40 as I have a great pair of V-Moda over ear headphones which are my main pair. Basically I'm after something to replace the supplied Apple ones which sound ok but not a great fit and also have no noice cancellation at all. Just for listening to mainly podcasts and some music while washing the car or out and about where the over ear ones aren't appropriate

I do really like my bass so decent bass is a must.

Looked at these but don't want to scrimp too much and end up with just useless junk. Anyone tried these ? For the price they may be worth a punt

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/audio-...nes-red-22083963-pdt.html?intcmpid=display~RR


----------



## OrangeManDan (Sep 10, 2012)

I would imagine those Sony ones you looked at would be good.

I've personally had Skullcandy Headphones and found them of very good quality. They have some on ebay for cheaper though.

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/9384693


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Soundmagic E10's are long time award winners. I have 2 pairs, very good.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

I just bought a pair of Sennheiser Momentum 2 in ear headphones, and paired with some memory foam tips off eBay, they are awesome. Great sound (but bass heavy for me if being honest..) and the noise isolation with the foam tips is great. Big step up in sound and comfort from the apple buds.

I got them in store at RicherSounds for £65, so slightly over your budget:

https://m.richersounds.com/#!/product/SENN-MOMENTUM-IN-EAR


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

markcaughey said:


> As the title says I'm looking for some recommendations for a decent pair of in ear headphones.
> 
> I'm not looking for top of the line and would like to keep the cost under £40 as I have a great pair of V-Moda over ear headphones which are my main pair. Basically I'm after something to replace the supplied Apple ones which sound ok but not a great fit and also have no noice cancellation at all. Just for listening to mainly podcasts and some music while washing the car or out and about where the over ear ones aren't appropriate
> 
> ...


I've just reserved some of those sony ones to pick up this afternoon, I'm a bit of a stickler for sound quality however I'm in need of some alternative to the apple headphones that fall out my ear for gym! So i'll let you know how they are later


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Been doing some research and now leaning towards these

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/3559967


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I got my brother some RHA MA350s for xmas and he's been very pleased with them, amazing sound quality for the price

https://www.rha-audio.com/uk/products/ma350


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Another for the sound magic E10s. Had in ears by Shure and Klipsch costing nearly £100 before and the sound magic are far better


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

roscopervis said:


> Soundmagic E10's are long time award winners. I have 2 pairs, very good.


I can second this recomendation,can't be beaten for the price.:thumb:


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Hmm interesting do the e10s have good bass


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

You can change the bass of any in ears by pushing them further in or out of your ears.

It's personal and subject to the type of music you listen too but if you link to a decent YouTube version of your kind of music I'm sure myself and the other Soundmagic users can give you an opinion if it's bassy.

Edit, these links may help. E10C are the latest model

E10s, older model that I have.


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Sound magic E 10, excellent value for money.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Another recommendation for the sound magic E10c. Great earbuds for under £50


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've got these Sony, they're superb.
Nice and heavily weighted too, so you can feel the quality as the body's made from solid brass.

https://www.whathifi.com/sony/mdr-ex650ap/review

Under your £40 budget too...

https://www.richersounds.com/product/headphones/sony/mdrex650/sony-mdrex650


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I bought Sennheiser CX 3.00 about a year ago, excellent sound quality and very reliable.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm stuck between the Seinheiser CX 3.00 and the Sony MDREX650 ! The local Argos has both in stock may need to flip a coin ! The Sonys do seem to be edging it in the reviews


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Soundmagic E10's are really good, I have a couple of pairs although I would advise getting some Comply foam tips as well :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Pittsy said:


> Soundmagic E10's are really good, I have a couple of pairs although I would advise getting some Comply foam tips as well :thumb:


Absolutely, same setup as I have that.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Went into Argos still undecided but turned out by the time I got there the last pair of Sonys had sold out so picked up the Seinheiser cx3.00. 

Very pleased with them, Huge improvement to the Apple junk that comes with the phone. For what I'm using these for they are more than up to the job 

Thanks for everyone's input


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

What do the Comply foam tips add to the in ears?


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

The Complys are very comfortable and give a great fit/seal. They are not as resilient as the rubber-type buds but I can use them several hours a day without any discomfort or slippage. Other materials just cannot provide the same level of comfort or ease of use/performance.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Are they a sort of memory foam type material? I've tried to look on my tablet but it's old and the website doesn't want to play.

My Shure had tips like that as well as the rubber types. I had to scrunch them up before insertion then they expanded to pretty much wedge inside my ears, they isolated all but the loudest sounds and were very comfortable.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Are they a sort of memory foam type material?


Yes, they are very comfortable and don't tend to work loose.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

roscopervis said:


> Soundmagic E10's are long time award winners. I have 2 pairs, very good.


These with some comply foam ear tips

Although I bought some cheap reps off ebay 5 for £8 iirc


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Those comply foam ear tips sound like a decent addition to my e-10s,unlike my shure's the e10 buds have a tendency to fall out on a regular basis no matter which of the numerous buds i try.....time for an upgrade methinks!!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

Try these,
You will be pleasantly suprised :
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Headphones...8&qid=1494271549&sr=8-3&keywords=Anker+in+ear

I have a pair of bowers and Wilkins P7 wireless for serious home listening,
But when out running and walking etc...
I just used them anker ones,
AptX and Bluetooth they're quite Great for the price,
Not audiophile quality, but obviously for the price I love mine,
I just tweaked the eq on Spotify with my iPhone 7+ and they're bang on.


----------

